# stingray



## spoker (Nov 19, 2014)

minneapolis ci 3 spd 70 stingray,looks complete,has a ph or text of 218-310-2332 posting number 4767910127 must out of town with the 218 area code,also do a search for a columbia playbike looks pretty clead for 95 bucks that should be for craigs list not ci


----------

